# Teen bodybuilding



## Tom Gannon (May 26, 2021)

Hiya I'm 16 years old and been working out for over a year now. Could any experienced bodybuilders have a look at the following photos and give me feedback on the amount of muscle I have for my age. Is it a good start for later years I'm bodybuilding?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Looking good for 16 years old. Keep working out and eating healthy, including getting enough Protein. Feel in some of the photos you aren't showing your best, especially the ones where you are holding your hands together, should be the other way round so you are flexing your bicep. Been training for years and I've seen teens, so my comments are trueful.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Forgot to say, well done and you do have a great foundation to build on!


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

You're doing really well mate.


----------



## andew10102 (Jan 10, 2022)

favourable fat distribution. work hard and the next four years you should reach your potential. good luck bro.

stay natty.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

andew10102 said:


> stay natty.


This ^


----------

